# Martin Fury



## Dregodis (3. Mai 2009)

hi

Wie die Umfrage schon erwähnt will ich gerne wissen ob ihr es ausgenützt hättet.

Die Antworten sollten erlich sein, so als würdet ihr das hemd im Briefkasten haben und vor Staunen umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : Hinzugefügter Text

(NEIN - DEFINITV nicht, warum was hättest du sonst damit gemacht ?)


----------



## Nargazz (3. Mai 2009)

Derjenige, der es nicht zumindest ausprobiert hätte lügt in meinen Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon, einmal "Gott" spielen in Instanzen möchte doch jeder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es wohl auch benutzt..warum auch nicht? Wäre damit mal durch die alten Instanzen gerannt (BT hab ich z.B. nie bis zum Ende gesehen)


----------



## Shurkien (3. Mai 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Derjenige, der es nicht zumindest ausprobiert hätte lügt in meinen Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



this


----------



## Valinbor (3. Mai 2009)

Jain.
Ich hätte es genützt klar.
Aber ich hätte auch ein Ticket geschrieben bzw. nicht so übertrieben ausgenutzt.


----------



## Haannes (3. Mai 2009)

Mhh, steht das in den Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard das Gegenstände nicht benutzt werden dürfen die man im Inventar hat?
Weil im Prinzip ist das nur ein ganz normer Gegenstand den der liebe kleine Gnom nicht mal illegal, nein durch einen Fehler von Blizzards Seiten bekam und den hat er dann benutzt... 
Ich will noch mal darauf hinaus das der Bann total fürn Arsch war... aber sowas von....


----------



## Kráin94 (3. Mai 2009)

jo...ich wüsste auch keinen grund warum ich das teil nich benutzen sollte^^
naja jetzt wo ich weiß, dass man dann gebannt wird, würd ichs mir glaub ihc zwei mal überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denk ma das wärs mir trotzdem wert^^


----------



## Gulwar (3. Mai 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Derjenige, der es nicht zumindest ausprobiert hätte lügt in meinen Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ja noch ehrliche Menschen in der Welt, die nicht mit Cheats arbeiten, und dies auch nicht wollen. Mich hätte dieses Teil nicht einen Moment gereizt, zumal jedem klar sein muß, das sein Acc danach auf immer dahin ist. Und dementsprechend hätte ich es auch nicht eingesetzt, ob dus glaubst oder nicht


----------



## Magazad (3. Mai 2009)

wie zam im buffedcast gesagt hat hätte ich es bestimmt auch im PVP malaus spass getestet^^ aber der bann danach wäre scheisse gewesen....Aber wer kann wirklich dieser Versuchung wiederstehn.


----------



## Knowme (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn Ich so'n Ding hätte, Ich würde einen guten Freund einweihen, dem Ich wirklich vertraue, und dann Woche für Woche heimlich *jede *Raid Instanz abfarmen für http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1181 .


----------



## Nargazz (3. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch ehrliche Menschen in der Welt, die nicht mit Cheats arbeiten, und dies auch nicht wollen. Mich hätte dieses Teil nicht einen Moment gereizt, zumal jedem klar sein muß, das sein Acc danach auf immer dahin ist. Und dementsprechend hätte ich es auch nicht eingesetzt, ob dus glaubst oder nicht




Ne glaub ich dir auch nicht, zumindest irgendwo in der Welt hättest dus getestet, ob man damit gerade durch die neue Raidini rennen muss um sich womöglich Serverfirst + Titel von Algalon zu holen (im extremsten Fall) halte ich auch für fragwürdig...

Und mit ehrlichen Menschen hat das gar nix zu tun oO Isn Spiel und so weiter


----------



## Rukaniz (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte das bestimmt genutzt aber ich wäre nicht Ulduar damit gegangen ist doch viel zu auffällig und ich hätte nur alle paar tage damit ein paar Bosse gekillt
vllt hätte ich auch noch ein Ticket geschrieben und dann i-welche alten Inis gegangen dies wäre auch nicht so schlimm gewesen da ich mir dadurhc ja keinen Vorteil geschaffen hätte wobei sowas eh immer nur dann sagen kann wenn man den Gegenstandt bekommt


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Mai 2009)

Rukaniz schrieb:


> Ich hätte das bestimmt genutzt aber ich wäre nicht Ulduar damit gegangen ist doch viel zu auffällig und ich hätte nur alle paar tage damit ein paar Bosse gekillt


Wäre allgemein nicht in die neuen Instanzen....DA fällt das zu sehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (3. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich hätte mir so Klassen die schwer zu leveln sind einfach mal hochgelevelt zb Krieger^^
Dann vl mal solo nach Nax^^ halt unauffälig


----------



## Dregodis (3. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch ehrliche Menschen in der Welt, die nicht mit Cheats arbeiten, und dies auch nicht wollen. Mich hätte dieses Teil nicht einen Moment gereizt, zumal jedem klar sein muß, das sein Acc danach auf immer dahin ist. Und dementsprechend hätte ich es auch nicht eingesetzt, ob dus glaubst oder nicht




Klar gibt es erliche Menschen auf der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es behaupet keiner das Gegenteil.
Allerdings muss man sich mal vorstellen das man ein ITEM in Inv hat das man eingentlich nicht haben KANN.

Gamemaster sind auch nur Menschen machen fehler, aber Blizzard sollte halt im klaren sein das diese "Waffe" in falschen Händen auch zu verführungen führt dennen man kaum wiederstehn kann. Ich persönlich sehe dieses Item nicht als Exploid, es greift in keine Spielmechanik ein. Die Bosse sind wie immer und sind nicht verbuggt, der Spieler bewegt sich auch offen im Feld herum wo man von keinem ausnützen der Spielemechanik reden kann.
Das Item selbst ist halt ein GM Item das ihnen vorbehalten bleibt. Ich frage mich nur wofür es dieses Item eigentlich gibt ??? wenn Gms einfach einen Mob umhaun können mit Befehl. 

Ich persönlich hätte es ausgenützt, ich kann jetzt nicht definitiv sagen das ich es einer Raid instanz nicht getestet hätte aber zum farmen oder ähnliches auf jedenfall.

Kleine instanzen in rekortzeit gecleart mit 100% loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (100% nicht im Drop sondern im selbstbehalt)


----------



## vicec (3. Mai 2009)

Hätte es auch einfach mal aus fun getestet

vllt net in ulduar, aber in andren raidinstanzen


----------



## Yangsoon (3. Mai 2009)

aber echt mal also ich hätte es auch benutzt und ich find den bann voll übertrieben da er sich das teil nicht auf irgend eine illegale weise geholt hat sondern durch einen fehler von blizzard an dieses item gekommen ist. Die hätten ihm das auch wieder wegnehmen können und damit wäre die sache erledigt gewesen aber nein wir sind blizzard wirr bannen direkt -.-


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hätte mir so Klassen die schwer zu leveln sind einfach mal hochgelevelt zb Krieger^^
> Dann vl mal solo nach Nax^^ halt unauffälig



Krieger sind nicht schwer zu leveln, das war früher mal.


----------



## Traklar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde lügen, wenn ich es nicht versucht hätte. Aber Ulduar, nein eher nicht. Da hät ich eh erstmal mit der Gilde geredet und es wäre sicher herausgekommen, dass es zu riskant ist. Aber so mal nutzen, das hätte ich sicher gemacht, vielleicht sogar im PvP. Aber ich glaub, nach ein paar Stunden hät ich spätenstens ein Ticket geschrieben. 
Sowas kann man ja schlecht sagen, wenn man das Teil nie selber hatte.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. Mai 2009)

Würd ticket schreiben, is mir zu gefährlich, wegen bann und so^^


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2009)

Gerade im PvP hätte ich es nicht genutzt, dass sowas Massen an GM-Tickets provoziert ist wohl klar. 
Ausprobiert in einem harmlosen Breich (z.B. alte Ini) hätte ich es wohl und dann ein Ticket geschrieben.


----------



## Galbadia (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiss gar nicht worum es geht.^^

Aber es heisst " benutzt und nicht benützt "


----------



## Elicios (3. Mai 2009)

Klar, hätte ich es genutzt.. kompletten Endcontet solo durchgezogen! Warum auch nicht? Wie so oft bei anderen Themen Diskutiert, hab ich selber nicht den Erfolg, sondern Blizzard! Wie so oft Billzard selber oder auch hier im Forum betont wird, gehört Ihnen der Account!  also Wayne! Selber schuld Blizzard! Immer schön die eigenen Regeln biegen und brechen und die Kundschaft dafür verarschen, indem die dafür nen Bann kassieren! Ganz Großer Applause Blizzard


----------



## Kagomaru (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es aus dem einfachen Grund nicht probiert: Jedem, der auch nur minimal Ahnung von dem Spiel hat, muss klar sein, dass sowas nur ein Fehler sein kann. Und das Ausnutzen von Fehlern ist laut Nutzungsbedingungen verboten (exploiten) und führt zu Verwarnungen oder einem Ban. Und außerdem...wer sowas toll findet oder sofort wie ein Kind an Weihnachten losrennt und Gott spielt - geht auf einen Privatserver, da habt ihr sowas jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich fänds ziemlich öde.


----------



## Elicios (3. Mai 2009)

Fehler in der Spielwelt & Mechanik! Dieses Item hat aber fehlerfrei funktioniert! Wie man gesehen hat ,)


----------



## The Future (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es mir angezogen ein Screen gemacht ausgezogen und ein Ticket geschrieben ohne es ansonsten auszutesten da ich all die jahre sowas nicht gebraucht habe und ich kein freund von sowas bin, benutze ja nicht mal addons wie mob map oder q helper.


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es wohl alleine in einer instanz in der alten welt ausprobiert, ein screenshot gemacht und dann ein ticket geschrieben


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne alte Ini komplett gepullt und dann mal ausprobiert ob ich sterbe oder die Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach aber direkt n Ticket.

Was die Moral angeht:



> Als Cheat (englisch für Betrug, Schwindel) *wird die Möglichkeit bezeichnet, in einem Computerspiel selbst oder durch externe Programme den Spielverlauf in einer nicht dem gewöhnlichen Verlauf entsprechenden Weise zu beeinflussen.* Es handelt sich dabei beispielsweise um Tricks, mit denen für manche Spieler zu schwere Abschnitte eines Levels übersprungen werden können. Aber auch das Verschaffen von zum Beispiel unendlicher Lebensenergie, mehr Munition oder weiteren Einheiten werden meist von Cheats abgedeckt. *In der Regel sind diese Funktionen zu Testzwecken für die Entwicklungsphase des Spiels einprogrammiert.*



Das trifft es sehr gut warum der Bann gerechtfertigt war. 

In diesem Fall wurde dem Spieler der Cheat durch einen GM in die Hand gegeben - macht das den Cheat an sich besser? Cheaten ist laut Blizzard verboten - somit ist der Bann gerechtfertigt. Ob die Cheats frei erhältlich sind (siehe diverse Cheatprogramme) oder durch Fehler seitens Blizzard (in diesem Fall der GM) in das Spiel kommen ist egal - die Nutzung ist verboten.

Aber ich finde es höchst interessant wie viele sich zum Cheaten bekennen würden wenn sie es könnten x) Die spielen wirklichd as falsche Spiel ^^


----------



## Cypress2308 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es sowas von ausgenutzt.
Hätte alles gecleart und jeden Erfolg geholt der damit möglich ist.
Auch wenn ich hinterher nen Bann kassieren würde das wäre es wert gewesen einmal richtig Gott zu spielen.
Schön nebenbei Fraps laufen lassen - jaja das wärs^^

EDIT : Der Bann ist auch irgendwie gerechtfertigt aber wenn der GM keine Abmahnung oder ähnliches erhält soll sich Blizz mal FUn!^^


----------



## YasoNRX (3. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hätte es einmal benutzt um zu gucken obs überhaupt geht ^^Ich weiss auch das man nen Bann riskiert wenn man es nicht meldet .
Nachdem benutzen gemeldet ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Mai 2009)

Ausprobiert hätte ich es auf jeden fall um zu sehen ob es funktioniert, und vll danach ein Ticket geschrieben, da ich mir den Stress mit einem Gebannten/Gespertten Account nicht antun würde.


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Mai 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären ums was es überhaupt geht? c0


----------



## Illian1887 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte arena gespielt ^^


----------



## Drowne (3. Mai 2009)

könnte mich wohl noch schnell jmd aufklären worum es eigentlich geht (mein halbwissen beinhaltet jetzt, dass jmd ein item zugeschickt bekommen hat was er nicht besitzen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

danke im vorraus


----------



## LeetoN2k (3. Mai 2009)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt übertrieben die ganzen Accs von den Leuten zu sperren, schließlich wars ein GM-Fehler! Sollen halt die Erfolge/Loots wieder wegnehmen und gut ist..


----------



## Er4yzer (3. Mai 2009)

also ich persönlich wär erstmal in 'ne hero ini gegangen und hätt dort testweise 1, 2 bosse weggebombt. danach evtl 2, 3 wochen warten (was sehr hart geworden wäre^^), damit es nicht so auffällig ist, dass nur EINE person ulduar firstkills hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach dieser zeit, wenn firstclear von ulduar schon vonstatten gegangen ist, solo nach ulduar, alle bosse töten & loot abgreifen, dann noch im 25er alles wegschnetzeln und tataaa alles schön mit screens festhalten. danach das item zerstören (verringert evtl die chance, dass jemand einem auf die schliche kommt^^) und sich nen wolf freuen.
nachvollziehbar ist der angebliche ban für mich net... blizzard war ja selbst schuld an der misere. außerdem gab es ja auch diese geschichte mit naxx-militärviertel solo clearen als magier... da war blizzard auch selbst schuld und niemand wurde gebannt ---> sinn?
jeder spielt gerne gott wenn er denn die möglichkeit hat... das ist einfach menschlich und ich glaube JEDER einzelne blizzard-mitarbeiter hätte dasselbe getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es dem Account zu liebe nicht benutzt.
Ich hätte es angezogen und in Dalaran damit geposet- mehr nicht- und dann ein Ticket geschrieben.

Benutzung von Items, die einen rein theoretisch nicht zu stehen fällt denke ich unter Exploiting - also dem Ausnutzen von Bugs (Bugs entstehen ja bekanntlich auch nur durch "Pfusch" beim Modeln von der Map, also sind auch Fehler durch Designer beziehungsweise weil ein Programmierer bei bestimmten Mechaniken nicht ganz wach waren, und so weiter.). Und dadurch kann man gut und gerne mal eine Woche beurlaubt werden.


----------



## Progamer_Desaster (3. Mai 2009)

Man kann jetzt soviel schreiben wie man will, wenn man das item im inventar auf einmal hätte, würden viele anders reagieren als hier steht.
Manche sagen jetzt, niemals, ich cheate nicht und wenn sie das teil im inventar haben reizt es sie doch, obwohl sie nichts fürs cheaten halten.
Andere sagen ja, ich würde es "testen" oder auch in raids benutzen, aber dann überlegen sie dass es ein bann hinterher ziehen könnte und lassen es.

Und diejenigen, die jetzt sagen, ich hätte es nicht benutzt wegen bann, ihr wisst jetzt dass es ein sicheren bann gibt, aber wüsstet ihr es, wenn ihr das item habt ohne es sich "ercheatet" zu haben?

Zur frage: Spontan würde ich sagen, warum nicht? Ich habe mir das item nicht illegal angeschafft, und es ist nicht verboten ein item zu benutzen. Oder darf ich ab sofort nichtmehr das Questitem aus den Sturmgipfeln benutzen weil dann 5 NPCs spawnen und das an multiboxing grenzt? oO
Ausserdem: Ich war letztens Gundrak hero, der letzte boss war verbuggt und hat nicht attackt, man konnte ihn trotzdem killen ohne dass er was gemacht hat. Man hätte ihn also auch solo killen können, sogar als heiler. Unsere Gruppe hat es schamlos ausgenutzt und somit freeloot geholt, wie der mit dem item auch, werden wir jetzt gebannt? oO

Der Bann ist einfach übertrieben, Blizzard bestraft ein spieler für einen ihrer fehler, in meinen augen reine verarschung!


----------



## J3st3r (3. Mai 2009)

der typ hat aus versehen von einem Gm ein Hemd geschickt bekommen, welches alle im Umkreis von 30 metern tötet, wenn man es benutzt...

ich hätte n bisschen damit rumgespielt und dann nen ticket geschrieben...
aber gm´s sind bei sowas immer sehr zimperlich, die nehmen einem auch einfach mal so ein tiger mount weg, nur weil man den angeblich nich kaufen darf...
wenn man sowas nicht machen soll, warum gibt es dann sowas? o.O


----------



## elrazzor (3. Mai 2009)

ich glaube ich hätte mr zuviele gedanken um die Folgen gemacht um das ding zu benutzen


----------



## LilaPause (3. Mai 2009)

-edit-

siehe kawock


----------



## Kawock (3. Mai 2009)

Mensch... warum loggt sie sich denn nie bei mir aus... XD
-----------
Wir haben damals Wall/Speedhacks bei CS ausprobiert, aber nur auf Privaten Lans.
Warum dann auch nicht das Item testen ? Natürlich nur im "alten Content". Also die -70er Raids, wieso nicht ? Ich wage zu bezweifeln das wenn jemand die "Macht" hat, sie auch nicht, wenn auch nur testweise, benutzt!


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätts voll ausgenutzt.
Naxx 25 solo
Obsi 25 solo
Maly ...
jeden tag die dailies..
Sobald Ulduar komplett clear ist hät ich mich auch da ausgetobt..

Dann mit total imba eq das ding wieder ausgezogen (ggf an nen anderen char geschickt) ins PvP und da abräumen


----------



## Muahdib (3. Mai 2009)

Wer cheaten will soll auf nen Privatserver gehen .... fertig ...

Sowas meldet man und lässt die Finger von denn es ist kein Solospiel .


----------



## Elicios (3. Mai 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne alte Ini komplett gepullt und dann mal ausprobiert ob ich sterbe oder die Gegner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eben nicht! Hier wurde kein cheaten beganngen! Das Item wurde der Person von einen Ofiziellen Mitarbeiter Blizzards zur Verfügung gestellt! Da die Mitarbeiter voll und ganz Blizzard nach aiußen vertreten, kann ein Spieler annehmen, dass es von Blizzard so gewollt war! Wenn ich also, nicht mal mehr die Mitarbeiter Blizzards vertrauen kann, wenn soll ich dann noch ingame vertrauen?
Nach anbetracht des Groben verschuldens seitens Blizzard, wäre ein endschultigung von seitens Blizzards angebrachter gewesen, statt einen Bann zu vollziehen!


----------



## Anderster (3. Mai 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Also ich hätts voll ausgenutzt.
> Naxx 25 solo
> Obsi 25 solo
> Maly ...
> ...



Nach 100 Schuss is Schluss...Martin Fury hatte nur 100 Aufladungen
Das reicht zwar ne ganze Weile aber auch nicht ewig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reschmet (3. Mai 2009)

Für mich riecht das nach einem Item das auf einem 2Gigabyte großen USB-Stick aus dem Spiel genommen werden sollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und by the way.. ich hätte es auch ausgenutzt.


----------



## Raqill (3. Mai 2009)

Von welchem Item redet ihr überhaupt?:x


----------



## M3g4s (3. Mai 2009)

Valinbor schrieb:


> Jain.
> Ich hätte es genützt klar.
> Aber ich hätte auch ein Ticket geschrieben bzw. nicht so übertrieben ausgenutzt.



so hätt ichs auch gemacht, hab aber trotzdem ja ausgewählt


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Da die Mitarbeiter voll und ganz Blizzard nach aiußen vertreten, kann ein Spieler annehmen, dass es von Blizzard so gewollt war! Wenn ich also, nicht mal mehr die Mitarbeiter Blizzards vertrauen kann, wenn soll ich dann noch ingame vertrauen?



Also wenn Du von einem GM ein Item zugeschickt bekommst dass alles im Umkreis von 30m bei Benutzung tötet, glaubst Du dass es so gewollt ist?
Ganz ernsthaft: So dumm und naiv kann niemand sein.

Ich persönlich hatte z.B. mal den Fall dass ein GM meinen Char unsichtbar gemacht und vergessen hat es rückgängig zu machen. Da ich mich natürlich gesehn habe dachte ich aber erstmal an einen Bug.


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich hät ein Ticket geschrieben und es DANN benutzt....

Denke so wär ich sauber aus der Sache gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (3. Mai 2009)

kann dran nicht teilnehmen    weil   klaro würde ichs benutzen   aber nicht in  der gerade neuen ini   wo die gms soweiso auf alles achten        und  nach  1 2  funraids hätte ich nen ticket geschreiben   da die gms ja eh  solange brauchen  hätte man da noch zeit für mehr fun gehabt ^^   vill hätte ich auch mal pvp gemacht  ^^


----------



## Bodog (3. Mai 2009)

Hätte es nicht benutzt. Warum?
Ich setze sicher nicht meinen Account aufs spiel, um cheaten zu können :S


----------



## Fubii (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte es definitiv ausprobiert 

wer sagt das er das nicht machen würde lügt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (3. Mai 2009)

Wie im Buffcast schon erwähnt wurde.
Ich wäre aufs nächste Battleground gegangen und da mal bissl Gott spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (3. Mai 2009)

ich hätte naxx leergeräumt und danach den hordies den hintern versohlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte alle lvl 80er mit meinem lvl 1 chars im duell gezeigt wer der king ist und dazu noch im 80er bg alle im av gepullt mit spucken und dann 50leute auf einmal gekillt xD


----------



## Demitrie (3. Mai 2009)

ich hätte es nicht genutzt da die blohung der gm sicher Göttlich gewesen wäre wenn man ein ticket geschrieben hätte . Natürlich vorher screns von machen ^^

Erlichkeit macht sich auch in wow bezahlt .

Erst kürlich ein beispiel erlebt : Spieler xxxx Hatt in einer hero instanz plötzlich ein BG erfolg bekommen und dieses mit einem ticket gemeldet . Der GM war erstaunt über so viel erlichkeit das er ihm 5 Mixturen eines teuren fläschchens überreicht hatt und ihm den tietel auch noch gelassen hatt


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte mich dazu entschlossen erst ein ticket zu schreiben um dann ulduar auszulöschen


----------



## Waldschurke (3. Mai 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> ich hätte es nicht genutzt da die blohung der gm sicher Göttlich gewesen wäre wenn man ein ticket geschrieben hätte . Natürlich vorher screns von machen ^^
> 
> Erlichkeit macht sich auch in wow bezahlt .
> 
> Erst kürlich ein beispiel erlebt : Spieler xxxx Hatt in einer hero instanz plötzlich ein BG erfolg bekommen und dieses mit einem ticket gemeldet . Der GM war erstaunt über so viel erlichkeit das er ihm 5 Mixturen eines teuren fläschchens überreicht hatt und ihm den tietel auch noch gelassen hatt



Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört bei mir waren alle gms fies und gemein deswegen sag ich denen auch nix von den erfolgen die ich net verdient habe xD


----------



## CP9 (3. Mai 2009)

ich hätt ein bissl pvp in ogrimma gemacht hehe^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2009)

Haannes schrieb:


> Mhh, steht das in den Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard das Gegenstände nicht benutzt werden dürfen die man im Inventar hat?
> Weil im Prinzip ist das nur ein ganz normer Gegenstand den der liebe kleine Gnom nicht mal illegal, nein durch einen Fehler von Blizzards Seiten bekam und den hat er dann benutzt...
> Ich will noch mal darauf hinaus das der Bann total fürn Arsch war... aber sowas von....


Es steht drin, das man keine Fehler aus dem Spiel ausnutzen darf. Das würde auch darunter fallen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (3. Mai 2009)

kann mich mal jmd aufklären ? ^^

steh grad ziemlich aufm schlauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mintilol (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte alle Instanzen gecleared ... eindeutig ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargazz (3. Mai 2009)

Für alle die nicht wissen worum es geht :

Dieses Item 

http://www.wowdb.com/item.aspx?id=17

wurde fälschlicherweise von einem GM an einen Spieler ausgehändigt, der damit nach Sartharion, Malygos und Ulduar gerannt ist und die Erfolge eingesteckt hat.

Der Spieler und soweit ich weiß auch alle Beteiligten wurden daraufhin von Blizzard gebannt


----------



## Vink! (3. Mai 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> kann mich mal jmd aufklären ? ^^
> 
> steh grad ziemlich aufm schlauch
> 
> ...


 
    Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese News weiter: WoW: Ulduar-Bosse angeblich in Rekordzeit besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würd AV gehen und alles wegr0XX0rn.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Hätte ein Ticket geschrieben und in den 8 Stunden Wartezeit kräftig ausgenutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (3. Mai 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht wissen worum es geht :
> 
> Dieses Item
> 
> ...



danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toweliϵ (3. Mai 2009)

Gilt das ding auch für Humanoiden als für Horde oder Allianze ?? Ich wäre damit gleich in die gegnerische Stadt gelaufen und hätte alles getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exili (3. Mai 2009)

hey um welches Hemd geht es hier und was macht dieses Hemd so besonders? oO


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Mai 2009)

Da ich im Vorhinein schon gewusst habe, dass eine Benutzung dieses Items einen Bann nach sich zieht, hätte ich es nicht genutzt und einen GM kontaktiert. 
Hab keinen Bock, wegen einmal Gott spielen meinen Account an den Nagel zu hängen, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Exili schrieb:


> hey um welches Hemd geht es hier und was macht dieses Hemd so besonders? oO


Ein GMhemd, dass alles im Umkreis von 30 metern sofort tötet


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es ausprobiert, danach aber ein Ticket geschrieben, ehrlich!

Und wer das so lange ausnutz um damit zB. Ulduar im Hardmode zu clearen gehört verdient gebannt.


----------



## Exili (3. Mai 2009)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....aber wie bekommt man dieses hemd?


----------



## 8-) (3. Mai 2009)

für alle die nicht wissen um was es überhaupt geht:
ich glaube um das hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=192#


----------



## Vink! (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ein Ticket geschrieben hätte. 
Die Verlockung ist einfach zu groß(!)
Ich denke Ulduar hätte ich sicherlich mit diesem Hemd nicht besucht, da es noch eine recht neue Instanz ist.

Ich würde mich so einschätzen, dass ich in irgendeine X-Beliebige Instanz gerannt wäre', alles gezogen und einmal das kleine Hemdchen benutzt hätte.
Was danach passiert wäre(?) Ich weiß es nicht. Wahrscheinlich wäre es in meiner Bank gelegen und ich hätte die restlichen 99 Aufladungen nie verbraucht. (Obwohl ich das irgendwie selbst nicht glaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber was mir gerade noch auffällt: 
In allen Datenbanken steht nirgends 'was von Aufladungen o.O
Wir wissen nur von dem, mehr oder weniger glaubwürdigen, Gildenleiter, dass es anscheinend 100 Aufladungen haben soll.
Was denkt ihr? Hat das Item wirklich nur 100 Aufladungen, oder wollte er sich (wieder) nur 'rausreden?
(Vielleicht hab' ich auch was übersehen in den Datenbanken?)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Exili schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Normal eigentlich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur hat das ein Spieler durch einen GMFehler bekommen


----------



## Nargazz (3. Mai 2009)

Exili schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Hemd solltest du eigentlich gar nicht bekommen, wie oben beschrieben GM Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (3. Mai 2009)

Aus Angst um meinen Account hätte ich mich damit höchstens in den BGs ausgetobt...


----------



## Ferethor (3. Mai 2009)

Oder ich hätts einem Twink gegeben der alle Mobs in BC abgefarmt hätte für EP!


----------



## Hasal (3. Mai 2009)

Klar hätte ich das benutzt, zumal ich momentan sowieso kein WoW mehr spielen will^^
Ein letzter Spaß wäre es mir dann wohl wert gewesen, sogar meinen Account mit vielen Hig-lvl-Twinks.

Danach hätte ich, vorausgesetzt mir blieb die Zeit, sogar nen Ticket geschrieben...auch wenn es nicht mehr viel gebracht hätte.

Edit: Und wann bekommt man mal wieder die Chance so leicht bekannt zu werden? ;D


----------



## Ladros (3. Mai 2009)

hinterher ist man immer schlauer ...

ich wäre im ersten Moment sicherlich auch verdutzt, und hätte mir die Fähigkeiten zweimal durchlesen müssen.
Aber ich glaube, dass ihm die Konsequenzen gar nicht bewusst waren in diesem Augenblick. Von dem offensichtlichen Fehler erst mal höchst erfreut,
gleich mal auszutesten, zu was das "Ding" alles in der Lage ist. wenn du erst einmal vom Kuchen gekostet hast, kommst du nicht so schnell wieder davon los.
Sicher wäre ein Ticket die Einzig ware Lösung gewesen. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich, der Bruchteil der Gesamtspieler der so gehandelt hätte ist verschwindend gering.
Jetzt, da wir alle wissen was passieren würde, ist es natürlich leicht für manche sich hinzustellen und von ihrer eigenen Selbstdisziplin 
und dem Gehorsam, gegenüber den Regeln zu predigen. Vielleicht war es ein Fehler gleich damit herum zu protzen und gleich Ulduar zu gehen,
aber Ruhm lockt, wenn man so will. Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er
den Blizzard verfassten Strafenkatalog gar nicht so genau kannte, als das er damit gerechnet hat, mit seinem Verhalten, einen lebenslangen Bann zu bekommen.

Sollte wieder mal ein Spieler in diese Lage kommen, weiß er zumindest jetzt, was man tuen "sollte" .
Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, komme ich zur Lösung, dass ich das Item wohl oder übel erstmal auf der Bank platziert hätte.
Vielleicht wäre es im ein oder anderen Naxx Run in meinem Invantar aufgetaucht, aber immer wieder hätte ich zwischendrin leichte Bosse wie Maexxna oder Flickwerk "real" gelegt hätte,
damit die Rate, mit der es auffallen würde möglichst gering bleibt. Aber damit stehen wir vor dem Problem,
dass man dazu meistens 24 andere Leute einweihen müsste, wenn wir an diesem Punkt einmal von dem Heroischen Modus ausgehen. 
Dabei ist höchstes Vertrauen von nöten, sonst ist dem das alt bekannte Ende bestimmt.

Zu Ulduar habe ich mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht.
Warscheinlich wäre ich erst einmal "ohne" reingerannt und hätte mein Glück versucht.
Minimal in einem Monat, also wenn der Ulduar-Alltag, sprich das regelmäßige Bosslegen, einzug in die heimischen Server gefunden hat, 
würde ich wieder versuchen, ab und zu einen Boss ein bisschen schneller zur Strecke zu bringen, als von Blizzard dafür vorgesehen.

Aber das ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur pure Theorie.
Und ob ich in der Situation, dann tatsächlich so handeln würde, dass bleibt dahingestellt.
Jedenfalls passiert ist passiert, und die GMs haben wieder einmal viel zu tun um ihren Fehler auszubessern.

In diesem Sinne allen noch einen schönen, sonnigen Tag

Ladros


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2009)

> eben nicht! Hier wurde kein cheaten beganngen! Das Item wurde der Person von einen Ofiziellen Mitarbeiter Blizzards zur Verfügung gestellt! Da die Mitarbeiter voll und ganz Blizzard nach aiußen vertreten, kann ein Spieler annehmen, dass es von Blizzard so gewollt war! Wenn ich also, nicht mal mehr die Mitarbeiter Blizzards vertrauen kann, wenn soll ich dann noch ingame vertrauen?
> Nach anbetracht des Groben verschuldens seitens Blizzard, wäre ein endschultigung von seitens Blizzards angebrachter gewesen, statt einen Bann zu vollziehen!



Hörst du dir eigent. selber zu?
Glaubst du Blizzard wollte das du so ein Item bekommst eher nich oder das kann sich jeder normale Mensch denken...

und Fehler macht jeder mal...
Ich bin froh das der Spieler weg ist dickes HAHA an ihn viel Spaß mit Erfolge im Arsenal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ein Ticket geschrieben und wäre währenddessen in Dalaran rumgesprungen und hätte es benutzt,um zu sehen wie die Leute reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Nein jetzt mal im Ernst.Ich hätte ein Ticket geschrieben und es definitiv nicht benutzt.
Ich bezahle meinen Account nun seid über 4 Jahren und habe viel Geld da rein investiert,da möchte ich eigentlich kein Bann riskieren.
Und das die Accounts von den Leuten gesperrt wurde finde ich vollkommen gerecht.
Es war ein Fehler eines Gamemasters,aber das erlaubt einem noch lange nicht dies auszunutzen.
Außerdem glaube ich es steht sogar irgendwo,dass man Spielefehler nicht ausnutzen darf.


----------



## Sarjin (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomm pipi in den Augen vor Lachen wenn ich an die Geschichte denke XD!
Da sollte er ein item bekommen wahrscheinlich wegen falscher Lootverteilung und der GM gelangweilt und routinert gibt ausversehen 17 ein statt eine 17XXX zahl ein xD.
Normalerweise passiert wahrscheinlich nicht viel wenn ein GM mal die falsche ID eingibt. Der Spieler bekommt das falsche Item der Spieler beschwert sich erneut und der GM entschuldigt sich vielmals für den Fehler.
Aber das das hier Schlagzeilen schreibt is klar ^^.

Ums vll mal genau zu erklären. Gebietstod is einfach ein Spell der wie zb Blizzard (Der magespell) funktioniert. Du Klickst ihn an (in diesem Fall das Hemd macht ja kein Unterschied) und bekommst den Castkreis. Löst du den Spell aus kippt ALLES (NPC und Spieler egal ob feindlich oder freundlich) innerhalb dieses Kreises um.

Zur Frage: ich hätte mir etwas besonderes ausgedacht. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir meinen 3. Acc reaktiviert den ich eig nimmer benutze, darauf einen lvl 1 Mensch gemacht, auf keinen Fall das Postsystem benutz da das bestimmt verfolgt werden kann entgegen zum einfachen Handeln. Dann hät ich mim lvl 1 mich in SW gestellt und alles weggecleart. Es praktisch ausgerottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Alles platt gemacht, danach char gelöscht nachdem ich das hemd wieder wegegeben hab. Das ganze dann einmal mit allen Städten und voila hat man ca 3000 Tickets und die GM's können erstmal herausfinden wer der Char ist der das Hemd hat. Keine ahnung ob das Schwer für die ist aber allein mir das Chaos aufm gesamten Realm vorzustellen wäre für mich ein höchstgenuss. So im Sinne endlich mal was los hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte das Hemd zwar genutzt aber nicht so blöd wie die gilde, is doch klar das des auffällt wenn ne ziemlich unbekannte gilde alle hardmodes von ulduar in 1 stunde macht

die leichten bosse hätte ich normal gekloppt und den rest hät ich so gehauen das es kein hardmode kill wird


----------



## Cassiopheia (3. Mai 2009)

ich hätte es genutzt, allerdings nur zum ausprobieren an ein paar normalen mobs. um damit irgendwelche raidbosse zu legen oder achievements zu holen.... hätte zu viel angst vor nem bann gehabt^^


----------



## Borre (3. Mai 2009)

Die Versuchung wäre da gewesen, ganz klar. 
Aber das "Cheater" und allgemein die Fähigkeit macht mich zu misstrauisch und das führt bei mir zum Ticket.
Trotzdem hätt ich es benutzt, zumindest bei Low-Mobs um es zu testen.
Und dank dieses Beispiels von dem Warri, weiß man was man in Zukunft machen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Borre


----------



## Tera-Froce (3. Mai 2009)

ich hätts kaputt gemacht xD


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2009)

@Sarjin

Denk mal nach die wissen wem sie das item ausversehen geschickt haben und da sie nich ganz blöd sind wissen sie das du es an jemanden weitergehandelt hast und bye bye Account


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es auch mal getestet aber warscheinlich alleine und  auch in old wie in den neuen inis. Ich probire halt gere sachen aus und wenn man sowas bekommt gluabt man ja erst net dran also da kann man das ja mal testen.
ich bin aber auch der meinung das den leuten dies genutzt haben die Erfolge wider abrekannt werden.
Aber eien kompelten Ban finde ich kann man nicht aussprechen da das wie gesagt doch einfach verlockent ist das mal auszubrobiren.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Ch3rion (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätt ein Ticket geschrieben und während der Wartezeit Ulduar gecleart ^_^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das nicht viel schlimmer als das man sich in old IF das Trolldorf oder unter Stormwind buggt mir selber hat das viel spassgemacht^^
Nur das man da halt keine vorteil draus hatte. aber wenn man die möglickeit hat sowas zumachne dan versucht man es auch.

d[-.-]b


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2009)

> Aber eien kompelten Ban finde ich kann man nicht aussprechen da das wie gesagt doch einfach verlockent ist das mal auszubrobiren.



In eine bank einbrechen und 500.000Euro absahnen ist auch verlockend und trotzdem wird man dafür verhaftet ...


----------



## GrayWolf (3. Mai 2009)

Ich sag nur: Denken - Nochmals Denken - Handeln

Auch GM's können Fehler machen. Es sind ja auch nur Menschen.
Wenn also ein GM mir ein Item zusteckt, welches mein Char im Game quasi zu einem GM-Char macht, so kann das für den eigentlichen Spielverlauf nicht richtig sein.
Es muss sich folglich um einen Fehler handeln. Und damit sind wir schon bei der AGB von Blizzard angekommen.

WoW zu spielen bedeutet nicht sein Hirn beim einloggen aus zu loggen!

Was ist an einem "Erfolg", hervorgerufen durch einen Fehler seitens des Spiels oder einem Gamemaster, schon so rühmlich? Nichts! Es ist in meinen Augen sehr peinlich einen "Erfolg" unter diesen Umständen zu erringen!


----------



## Cupertino (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte Ticket geschrieben, aber in den 3-4Tagen, wo ich dann auf die Bearbeitung des Tickets gewartet hätte, hätte ich es schon ausgenutzt.


----------



## Sarjin (3. Mai 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> @Sarjin
> 
> Denk mal nach die wissen wem sie das item ausversehen geschickt haben und da sie nich ganz blöd sind wissen sie das du es an jemanden weitergehandelt hast und bye bye Account




Möglich ist es aber du musst dir das mal so vorstellen (Ich denk mir mal das es so ist). Der GM Saß da  vor seinem Programm und musste sein 1000ste Itemfalschverteilung abwickeln. Er gibt die entsprechende ID an der entsprechenden Stelle ein und macht das ungefähr so schnell und ohne hinzugucken das zb das Prog in diesem Moment hing und so die folgenden Tastaturbefehle schluckte. Eine Entereingabe folgte natürlich sofort nach der ID. Das wiederrum bewirkte das der GM garnicht mitbekam das er eine falsche ID eingegeben hatte. Denn wenn er es mitbekommen hätte, hätte der Krieger wahrscheinlich entweder das Item garnicht erst bekommen oder wäre sobald er online gekommen wäre ein instantfreeze bekommen und ein Charakter in blauer Robe wäre vor ihm aufgetaucht der ihm gesagt hätte er solle doch bitte das Item aus dem Postkasten holen und es ihm aushändigen.


----------



## 8-) (3. Mai 2009)

ich denke ich wär ws auch damit nach ulduar gerannt und hätte alles getötet...


----------



## Doodlekeks (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte mal fix alle schlachtzüge solo gemacht xDD
nein ich hätts warscheinlich es kurz wo ausprobiert und hätte dann ein ticket geschrieben


----------



## Phash (3. Mai 2009)

k/A in der Gilde rumgezeigt, Freunden gezeigt und dann wahrscheinlich getrashed oder einfach im Inv gelassen



angezogen hätt ichs aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und screens gemacht... aber inis damit rennen ^^ k/A wär ich nich drauf gekommen


----------



## Kaidos (3. Mai 2009)

1. Das item ist kein Hemd.

2. Ist es, WENN es so gewesen ist, dieser Gegenstand hier:

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=192   Englisch

http://de.wowhead.com/?item=192      Deutsch

Es besitzt die ItemID 192...

"ups ich hab ausversehen dem Spieler die ItemID 192 gegeben anstatt 41390!"


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Mai 2009)

Es geht nicht um den Kolben sonder um das Hemd "Martins Fury" - Item ID 13 

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Tasten der Tastatur vom gm  4 9 0 kapput warn, dann scheinsts durchaus möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich wär einmal durch naxx gerusht. Am besten nachts^^
Oder ich hätte mal alle heros durchgemacht.
Oder ich wär durch Inis vom Echsenkessel gerannt, damit ich mich endlich mit dem Titel  "Wächter des Cenarius" brüsten kann.
Oder ich wär mal nach Arahti gegangen und den Effekt in der Alli-Base gespammt xD.
Da gibts es noch so viele Sätze die mit "Oder ....." anfangen
Also ich hätte es auf jeden Fall benutzt.


----------



## Liberiana (3. Mai 2009)

Tera-Froce schrieb:


> ich hätts kaputt gemacht xD



Oder dem Händler gegeben, vielleicht, weiß der ja was man damit

anfangen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Also ich wär einmal durch naxx gerusht. Am besten nachts^^
> Oder ich hätte mal alle heros durchgemacht.
> Oder ich wär durch Inis vom Echsenkessel gerannt, damit ich mich endlich mit dem Titel  "Wächter des Cenarius" brüsten kann.
> Oder ich wär mal nach Arahti gegangen und den Effekt in der Alli-Base gespammt xD.
> ...




Und dafür nen Bann riskieren?


----------



## Alohajoe (3. Mai 2009)

Mh, hätte es wahrscheinlich mal ausprobiert. Aber nicht mit nem Raid zusammen, sondern alleine.


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

ich hät damit fix mein t0.5 feddich gemacht und speed haustiere gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätt das Item auf jeden fall benutzt, um meinen Mage auf 80 zu lvln und equip zu farmen...


----------



## Illwyn (3. Mai 2009)

dieses bedürfniss im spiel gott zu spielen, das hier anscheinend die mehrzahl der user hat find ich irgendwie bedenklich -.-

werdet ihr im rl immer verhauen oder was ist bei euch schiefgegangen?^^


----------



## Sarjin (3. Mai 2009)

Um diese Frage diskutieren zu können müsste man einen Seperaten Thread öffnen ^^...


----------



## Xerodes (3. Mai 2009)

Illwyn schrieb:


> dieses bedürfniss im spiel gott zu spielen, das hier anscheinend die mehrzahl der user hat find ich irgendwie bedenklich -.-
> 
> werdet ihr im rl immer verhauen oder was ist bei euch schiefgegangen?^^



Es ist ein Spiel... und Spiele sind dazu da, auszuleben, was man im rl nicht machen kann. Das alte Rom aufbauen/abreißen, Elitesoldat sein, mächtige Heere übers Schlachtfeld schicken, zaubern.... oder eben mal alles im Umkreis von 30m mit einem Klick töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50Cent200 (3. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte Fraps angeworfen und wäre erst Ulduar, dann Naxx hero, dann maly und dann obsi gegangen und hätte mich dann voll imba gefühlt. Das Video hätte ich dann bei Youtube hochgeladen und dann in einem Thread verlinkt und mich flamen lassen, dass es eh auf nem P-Server wäre und so weiter! xD

So far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avienne (3. Mai 2009)

Also das Teil in einer neuen Raid-Instanz zu benutzen und damit Erfolge und First-Kills abzustauben ist eigentlich schon selten dämlich und alleine das rechtfertigt schon den Ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenns im Endeffekt die Schuld von Blizzard war, müßte jedem, der WoW schon seit längerem spielt, klar sein, daß so ein Item niemals in Spieler-Hände kommen sollte. Durch die Aktion hatte Blizzard sicher auch einiges an Arbeit, um unrechtmäßig erlangte Beute und Erfolge wieder zu löschen.
Daß die ganze Gilde gesperrt wurde mag zwar ein wenig übertrieben sein, aber man muß sich auch mal in die Sichtweise der GMs hineinversetzen. Da sieht man im Log, wie plötzlich ein Raid sämtliche Bosse instant killt und muß erst einmal sehen was da überhaupt los ist. Und Massenban ist nunmal die effektivste Möglichkeit, weiteres Unheil (was ja auch Arbeit macht, siehe oben) zu unterbinden.
Wäre ich einer der Gildies gewesen, wär ich nicht sauer auf Blizzard, sondern auf denjenigen, der das Teil benutzt hat. Weil mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand hätte ihm klar sien müssen, wo das endet. Das hätte er gern alleine versuchen können, aber da zieht man doch nicht seinen ganzen Raid mit rein.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Mai 2009)

Avienne schrieb:


> Wäre ich einer der Gildies gewesen, wär ich nicht sauer auf Blizzard, sondern auf denjenigen, der das Teil benutzt hat. Weil mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand hätte ihm klar sien müssen, wo das endet. Das hätte er gern alleine versuchen können, aber da zieht man doch nicht seinen ganzen Raid mit rein.


Du musst aber auch bedenken das der Raid nicht nach dem ersten Boss aufgehört hat.
Nein ganz im Gegenteil sie haben weitergemacht,obwohl sie wussten das der Typ die Bosse damit instant umhaut.
Also ist das nicht nur seine Schuld sondern auch deren,denn der Raid hätte auch aufhören können.


----------



## Schlamm (3. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre nach SW und hätte die Allys mal so richtig aufgeräumt xD


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2009)

Ladros schrieb:


> Jetzt, da wir alle wissen was passieren würde, ist es natürlich leicht für manche sich hinzustellen und von ihrer eigenen Selbstdisziplin
> und dem Gehorsam, gegenüber den Regeln zu predigen.



Das ist ja nun keine neue Sache. Die potentielle Gefahr muss jedem klar sein. 
Na gut, in Wow wo Leute für einen Spectraltiger auch wohw-europ.ru besuchen ohne nachzudenken vielleicht auch nicht, aber das ist dann natürliche Auslese.

Und in anderen Spielen werden leute schon für viel weniger gebannt.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab auch schon Exploits genutzt aber ich war mir immer im Klaren darüber dass ich meinen Acc damit aufs Spiel setze.


----------



## Fiddi (3. Mai 2009)

Hätte es nicht benutzt sondern gleich ein Ticket geschrieben. 
Denn erstens ist es nicht das Item was mann eigentlich bei einem GM angefragt hat also muss doch wohl ein jeder begreifen das dieses ein Fehler gewesen sein muss. 
Und jeder (davon gehe ich mal aus denn es spielen doch wohl keine 3 jährigen wow) kann sich doch wohl vorstellen das die benutzung solcher Items überwacht wird 
und es konsequenzen nachsich zieht wenn mann das auch noch benutzt. 

Als vergleich:

Bestelle mir 5 Packungen Socken bei Quelle für 10€ das stück und bekomme 5 Paletten mit jeh 250 Packungen geliefert und verkaufe die im Bekannten Kreis. 
Meint ihr nicht das Quelle das im nachinein auffällt das den 1245 Packen Socken fehlen.


----------



## Phash (3. Mai 2009)

http://de.wowhead.com/?item=1922

vielleicht wollte er ja das da geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich glaub, einfach nur in Orgrimmar oder Dalaran posen wärs schon gewesen ;D


----------



## Leeeroy (3. Mai 2009)

Ich haette es mal ausprobiert, waere aber net durch jede Ini gerannt und haette alles ge1hittet..


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> http://de.wowhead.com/?item=1922
> 
> vielleicht wollte er ja das da geben
> 
> ...


Muss man den Witz verstehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mir wohl ein paar gute Freunde zamgesucht ingame und wäre Naxx 10er/25er, Sartha 3D 10er/25er, Maly 10er/25er etc.

Ulduar vllt die ersten Bosse, aber auf keinen Fall ganz durch!

Und natürlich einmal alle Instanzen durch, wegen Emblemen des Heldentums  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer es nicht zumindest ein wenig ausgenützt hätte, ist unnormal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma


----------



## Avienne (3. Mai 2009)

Man sollte dabei Bedenken, daß die Möglichkeit besteht, daß die Benutzung derlei Gegenstände direkt in einem Admin-Log hinterlegt wird und ggf sehr schnell auffallen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei ner kleinen Instanz hätte Blizzard vielleicht noch ein Auge zugedrückt, aber spätestens sobald man da in 80er (Raid-) Instanzen mit rumeiert und ggf. illegal Beute oder Erfolge mit einheimst wirds gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (3. Mai 2009)

Admin Log ^^.. Wir reden hier von den Offis. Vll gibs sowas aber Adminlogs kommen eindeutig von P-Servern und das offizielle Serverprogramm von WoW ist schließlich in allen Aspekten unbekannt.. ^^


----------



## Shadiness (3. Mai 2009)

hätte es auch genÜtzt


----------



## Psychopatrix (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte wohl bei erhalt ein ticket geschrieben .. mit dem zusatz dringend .. wäre aber wärend der wartezeit mal in ein bg und dan die ein oder andere instanz/raidinstanz ;-)


----------



## Avienne (3. Mai 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Admin Log ^^.. Wir reden hier von den Offis. Vll gibs sowas aber Adminlogs kommen eindeutig von P-Servern und das offizielle Serverprogramm von WoW ist schließlich in allen Aspekten unbekannt.. ^^


Woher willst du wissen daß es die bei den Blizzard-Servern nicht gibt?
Zumindest bei anderen Online-Spielen gibt es die sehr wohl, und alle GM Fähigkeiten werden dort geloggt. Schließlich müssen die Server-Betreiber sich auch gegen Missbrauch durch GMs schützen können. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß ein GM sich selbst oder Freunden versucht irgendwelche Vorteile zu verschaffen. Ob das bei WoW schon vorgekommen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sarjin (3. Mai 2009)

Avienne schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß ein GM sich selbst oder Freunden versucht irgendwelche Vorteile zu verschaffen.




Auf offiziellen Servern bei anderen Spielern ?  Welchen konkreten Fall meinst du ?


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wer es nicht zumindest ein wenig ausgenützt hätte, ist unnormal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit zeigst Du, inwiefern unnormal der Großteil der Community hier ist!!

Ich finde es echt "bescheiden" wie so fast 80% unterwegs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es heutzutage anders ist, wie früher - das Ergebnis wundert mich überhaupt nicht.

greetz


----------



## Scane (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es auch getan. Ulduar nur die ersten 4 Bosse.
(Soll sich ja angeblich nicht binden beim aufheben oder anlegen) Daher hätte ich damit meinen Twink als erstes auf 80 gebracht.
Außerdem noch sehr oft Naxx gecleared zum Twink equippen.


----------



## Deathanubis (3. Mai 2009)

Wer hätte das schon nicht ausgenutzt??

Ich meine, das "Ziel" von den meisten spieler ist, so schnell wie möglich an Epix zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Wer hätte das schon nicht ausgenutzt??


Ich.
Denn so wie ich nicht betrogen werden möchte, betrüge ich auch andere Leute nicht - fertig.

Stell Dir einfach mal vor, dank Blizz wird Deine Spielzeit einem anderen User gutgeschrieben -
anstatt Dir - er freut sich und spielt, obwohl Du bezahlt hast - und kannst Dich nicht einloggen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avienne (3. Mai 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Auf offiziellen Servern bei anderen Spielern ?  Welchen konkreten Fall meinst du ?


Bei EVE gabs doch mal vor einer Weile irgendwelche Vorwürfe in Sachen Cheating von Devs - kenne die Hintergründe da aber nicht wirklich.
Ansonsten ist mir da noch der ein oder andere Fall bei T4C im Kopf...


----------



## wass'n? (3. Mai 2009)

_Beitrag Heute, 14:24
Beitrag #28


Begrüßt den Schatten!
*****

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1.148
Beigetreten: 7.11.2007
Wohnort: NRW
Mitglieds-Nr.: 245.330




Ich hätte mal ne alte Ini komplett gepullt und dann mal ausprobiert ob ich sterbe oder die Gegner wink.gif Danach aber direkt n Ticket.

Was die Moral angeht:

ZITAT
Als Cheat (englisch für Betrug, Schwindel) wird die Möglichkeit bezeichnet, in einem Computerspiel selbst oder durch externe Programme den Spielverlauf in einer nicht dem gewöhnlichen Verlauf entsprechenden Weise zu beeinflussen. Es handelt sich dabei beispielsweise um Tricks, mit denen für manche Spieler zu schwere Abschnitte eines Levels übersprungen werden können. Aber auch das Verschaffen von zum Beispiel unendlicher Lebensenergie, mehr Munition oder weiteren Einheiten werden meist von Cheats abgedeckt. In der Regel sind diese Funktionen zu Testzwecken für die Entwicklungsphase des Spiels einprogrammiert.


Das trifft es sehr gut warum der Bann gerechtfertigt war.

In diesem Fall wurde dem Spieler der Cheat durch einen GM in die Hand gegeben - macht das den Cheat an sich besser? Cheaten ist laut Blizzard verboten - somit ist der Bann gerechtfertigt. Ob die Cheats frei erhältlich sind (siehe diverse Cheatprogramme) oder durch Fehler seitens Blizzard (in diesem Fall der GM) in das Spiel kommen ist egal - die Nutzung ist verboten.

Aber ich finde es höchst interessant wie viele sich zum Cheaten bekennen würden wenn sie es könnten x) Die spielen wirklichd as falsche Spiel ^^ _

Du schreibst: _Das trifft es sehr gut warum der Bann gerechtfertigt war._
Wo hat er ein externes Progamm benutzt? Wo hat er einen Trick benutzt? Wo hat er sich was beschafft? 
Tut mir leid, aber deine Argumentation greift ja mal so was von gar nicht!!!

Blizzard schickt ihm ein Item, er benutzt es und wird gebannt. In meinen Augen einfach eine Sauerei. Wegnehmen des Items und der damit erreichten Erfolge und gut war`s. Aber nein, DIE machen einen Fehler und der Kunde wird bestreft. Ganz schön totalitär und ungerecht finde ich.


----------



## Larandera (3. Mai 2009)

Hätte es nicht benutzt, hätte entweder ticket oder einfach weggeworfen.
das man so blöd sein kann und ganz Ulduar damit zu clearen....da muss man echt dumm sein ....


Naja, ergebniss der umfrage wundert mich echt nicht, wenn man sich Cs und andere Shooter bzw FTP-Fps ansieht...da wird gecheatet was das zeug hält, obwohls gar keinen fun mehr macht...nicht mal für die cheater selbst oO...

naja, warum viele immer betrügen müssen bzw den drang dazu haben oder leicht dazu verführt werden(nur durch so ein hemd oO) verstehe ich echt nicht..


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2009)

@ wass'n?

1. Lern Du erstmal, richtig zu zitieren.
So weß man nicht mal, was zitiert ist und was Du geschrieben hast - grausam!

2. Für das Erhalten des Items gab es auch nicht 'nen Bann - aber für das absichtliche Benutzen.
Wenn sich Spieler (und andere mit) so entscheiden - brauchen sie sich über die Konsequenzen nicht wundern.

... wurde aber schon alles gesagt ...


----------



## Myrlen (3. Mai 2009)

Ich denke ich hätte etwas geschmunzelt, meinen Bruder gefragt was er dazu meint und dann höchst Wahrscheinlich auf die Bank gepackt, um mich dann und wann daran zu Erfreuen.

Ich könnte aber nicht zu 100% sagen, dass ich es nicht auspröbieren würde.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Wer hätte das schon nicht ausgenutzt??



Ich zB, ich hätte natürlich getestet ob das echt funzt aber doch nicht ausnutzen weill ich weis dass ich dann gebannt werde.


----------



## Geronimus (3. Mai 2009)

sicher hätte ich es benutzt...und gleichmal nen gm zum duell herausgefordert^^


----------



## Eyrie (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätts genutzt und mir T5 (oder andere Sets) wegen Style zu farmen^^ aber nach Ulduar wäre ich damit bestimmt auch net!
Dann lieber wirklich jede Woche ganz heimlich alte Inis durchrushen und nen Keks freuen...


----------



## wass'n? (3. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich.
> Denn so wie ich nicht betrogen werden möchte, betrüge ich auch andere Leute nicht - fertig.
> 
> Stell Dir einfach mal vor, dank Blizz wird Deine Spielzeit einem anderen User gutgeschrieben -
> ...


Wenn schon schlaumeiern, dann bitte richtig. WEN hat er betrogen?
Und zu deinem Vergleich: Wie passt das zu dem Thema? WEM wurde was weggenommen? Welchem Spieler hat er geschadet? Oh Mann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. Mai 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Du schreibst: _Das trifft es sehr gut warum der Bann gerechtfertigt war._
> Wo hat er ein externes Progamm benutzt? Wo hat er einen Trick benutzt? Wo hat er sich was beschafft?
> Tut mir leid, aber deine Argumentation greift ja mal so was von gar nicht!!!



Hast du die fett gedruckten Stellen gelesen? "den Spielverlauf in nicht vorgesehener Weiße zu beeinflussen". 

Die Argumentation greift 1A. Deine Gegenargumentation (die es nicht gibt) greift nicht weil du es nicht richtig gelesen/verstanden hast.

Es geht nicht um ein externes Programm, es geht nicht um einen Trick, es geht darum das er den Spielverlauf mit etwas, was es definitiv nur zu Entwicklungszwecken gibt, in nicht vorgesehener Weiße beeinflusst hat = Cheat.

*Wie man an diesen Cheat kommt ist egal, sei es nun beabsichtigt oder nicht. Cheat ist cheat. Nur weil man ihn hat heißt es nicht das man autorisiert ist ihn zu benutzen. *_ Und das sollte jeder wissen der jemals die AGBs von Blizzard angenommen hat!_

Das gleiche greift bei Bugusing und Exploits. Es ist zwar da aber nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## m0rg0th (3. Mai 2009)

Also ausprobiert hätt ich's garantiert. Auch an einem Raidboss - nur um zu sehen ob das WIRKLICH funktioniert, was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach kann man ja immernoch ein Ticket schreiben und einen GM bitten einem das weg zu nehmen, was eh nicht unbedingt nötig ist, wenn man gar nicht weiss ob's funktioniert. Gibt schliesslich auch ne Menge Fun-Items mit lustigem/mysteriösem Text, die gar nichts machen. (-> Feuerlöscher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm also ich hätte damit mal ne Menge Blödsinn gemacht. Nur halt sehr unaufällig. Ich hätte nach Posteingang erstmal das Item verstaut, so das es keiner mitbekommt und erstma ne gewisse Zeit an Gras darübergewachsen ist.
Dann hätt ich das dingens ma ausprobiert. Am besten bei meinen Twinks um die schnell nach oben zu leveln, wär glaub ich auch nicht wirklich aufgefallen, es sei denn man bewegt sich in einer Stadt herum, wo andere deine Ausrüstung anschauen, dann fällt es spätestens auf das du nen exploit hast.
Ich wär auch alte Inis gegangen oder hätte mir Ruf bei irgendwelchen Fraktionen gefarmt, einfach alte Gebiete durchrennen nur um zu schauen wie es "damals" gewsen sein könnte.

Ob ich Ulduar oder sowas nicht gegangen wäre, würde ich nicht ausschließen können. Die Versuchung ist trotzdem dermaßen hoch.....ich glaube ich wäre nach ner gewissen Zeit der Geheimhaltung trotzdem gegangen und wenn ich meinen Spaß gehabt habe, dann hätte ich es nen GM gemeldet...gebannt würdest du trotzdem werden da du es ja ausgenutzt hast, egal in welcher Form. Auch wenn es nen Exploit eines GM`s war, exploits wie diese, darf man nicht benutzen. Wo das steht, weiß ich nicht, aber es fällt unter cheaten und ausnutzen von Fehlern, und diese stehen in den laaaangggeennn Benutzererklärungen, das man keine Cheats und Fehler ausnutzen darf.
Somit sind die Banns schonmal gerechtfertigt, das die anderen auch gebannt worden sind, obwohl sie den Gegenstand nicht trugen, is ja klar auf der Hand: die haben sich daran bereichert.
Was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## NarYethz (3. Mai 2009)

ausprobiert, logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich frag mich grad wie es dann ausging, hat er sich gute gegenstände gefarmt und die alten verkauft und läuft nu nackt rum weil ihm wahrscheinlich all das gold etc das er dadurch gemacht hat wieder genommen wurde? 
was war eig damals mit diesem mage, der durch das knochenschild klauen s militärviertel solo gemacht hat? hat der das gold / items zurückgeben müssen oder durfte er das behalten?
mfg


----------



## Schlamm (3. Mai 2009)

Eyrie schrieb:


> Ich hätts genutzt und mir T5 (oder andere Sets) wegen Style zu farmen^^ aber nach Ulduar wäre ich damit bestimmt auch net!
> Dann lieber wirklich jede Woche ganz heimlich alte Inis durchrushen und nen Keks freuen...


Die Leute von Blizz wissen ganz genau, wohin jedes Item gegangen ist, wann jeder Gegner getötet wurde etc. 
"Verstecken" in Form von alten Inis machen, halte ich da für ebenso unwirksam wie Ulduar plätten.

Sobald der GM gemerkt hat, was er verschickt hat, kriegt er das auch raus, früher oder später. Und dann ist eh die ganze Beute futsch, und dein Account auch.

Dann lieber anderen Unfug treiben: Nach Sturmwind reiten und die ganzen Leute mal so richtig aufmischen xD


----------



## Ol@f (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm, da ich in letzter Zeit die Lust am Spiel etwas verloren habe, würde ich entweder paar Allianzstädte niedermetzeln oder mal eben Ulduar clearn.

Konsequenzen wären mir da egtl egal gewesen.

Es gab auch mal in BC so einen Flugbug, womit man in der Luft schwamm und normal alle angreifen und sogar looten konnte...
Hab ich auch teilweise ein bisschen übertrieben ausgenutzt. Allys in der Luft down gehauen, sodass er zum Geistheiler gehen musste...

Naja, ich fands teilweise sau witzig und hatte Glück und keiner hat es gemeldet, was es mir aber allemal Wert gewesen wäre.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es vllt bei nem einfachen mob probiert. Aber so - nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mir auf jeden Fall die ganzen alten Sets gefarmt und dann das Item einfach zerstört.

In die neuen Raidinstanzen wäre ich nicht gegangen, da das auf jeden Fall auffallen würde.
Schön easy durch Gruul, SSC, The Eye, Hyal, Maggi, BT und Sunwell, ohne den Loot mit anderen zu Teilen
*reibt sich gierig die Hände*
Mein Schatz (Kriegsgleven)


----------



## Cellien (3. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, bei nen paar Mobs hätte ich es benutzt, aber bei Bossen nicht, für mich wäre die Gefahr viel zu groß, dass ich gebannt würde... Und ich liebe meinen Account.... LIEEEBEEE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flashback89 (3. Mai 2009)

ich wär ins bg gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (3. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist es verlockend, einfach so durch Ulduar zu rennen und sich ein paar hübsche Items mit wenig Aufwand zu schnappen. 
Allerdings hätte ich auch ein Ticket geschrieben, da ich zu viel Angst vor einem Bann hätte. Und wer weiß, vielleicht lässt sich Blizzard ja zu einer Belonung für ehrliche Spieler überreden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (3. Mai 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei nen paar Mobs hätte ich es benutzt, aber bei Bossen nicht, für mich wäre die Gefahr viel zu groß, dass ich gebannt würde... *Und ich liebe meinen Account.... LIEEEBEEE!!!*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Suchtberatung wäre auch eine Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (3. Mai 2009)

Kagomaru schrieb:


> Ich hätte es aus dem einfachen Grund nicht probiert: Jedem, der auch nur minimal Ahnung von dem Spiel hat, muss klar sein, dass sowas nur ein Fehler sein kann. Und das Ausnutzen von Fehlern ist laut Nutzungsbedingungen verboten (exploiten) und führt zu Verwarnungen oder einem Ban. Und außerdem...wer sowas toll findet oder sofort wie ein Kind an Weihnachten losrennt und Gott spielt - geht auf einen Privatserver, da habt ihr sowas jeden tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





/sign daher für Ticket


----------



## jeef (3. Mai 2009)

Ticket schrieben^^ labert net rum

auf alle fälle mal ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avienne (3. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Suchtberatung wäre auch eine Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was wolltest du uns nun damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2009)

NarYethz schrieb:


> was war eig damals mit diesem mage, der durch das knochenschild klauen s militärviertel solo gemacht hat? hat der das gold / items zurückgeben müssen oder durfte er das behalten?
> mfg


Soweit ich weiß durfte er es behalten. Schließlich ist in dem Fall kein Exploit/Bugusen vorgefallen sondern nur geschicktes Ausnutzen der Fähigkeiten der eigenen Klasse.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (4. Mai 2009)

ich hätte es nicht benutz da 1. ich keinen grund wüsste wieso mit gilde ist ulduar fast clear und nach dem nerv wirds wohl noch clear diese oder späterstens nächste id bc hab ich auch content clear und das das alte naxx nicht mehr gibt auch da content clear ^^ solo inzen machen zum farmen brauch ich auch nicht also für was dan benutzen^^


----------



## ciaz (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es sicherlich auch ausprobiert, aber so bloede mit dem Item die kompletten Hardmodes zu machen, waer ich definitiv nicht gewesen.

Ergo: Ban deserved.


----------



## Pcasso (4. Mai 2009)

würd das auf jedenfall benutzen, ich hätt zwar nen gm angeschrieben aber bis die sich melden hat man ja momentan sowieso MINDESTENS 15 stunden zeit, das reicht ja um das hemd ausgiebig zu "testen" ^^

es istn gegenstand den ich im inventar habe, hätte blizzard nicht gewollt, das jemand so etwas benutzt, dann hätten sie
entweder
a) leute einstellen sollen, die die items richtig verteilen
oder b) so etwas garnicht erst (nicht mal für gms) programmieren dürfen

selfowned

dafür die leute zu sperren ist armseelig, aber so siehts doch imemr aus, die schuld wird immer den anderen zugeschoben


----------



## Natsumee (4. Mai 2009)

um was geht es hier eigentlich ??

fury? 
martin?
hemd?

wtf?

also @ TE hättest ruhig nen text reinschreiben können um was es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (4. Mai 2009)

Ich wär mit meinen Chars nach Naxx gegangen :C 10er GRP mit kollegen aufgemacht und zack durch, ulduar hätte ich es bestimmt auch benutzt, aber es könnte auch sein das ich es einfach für 20k gold verkauft hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^
Also ich hätte es bestimmt ausgenutzt.
Nur nicht auffällig ^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Mai 2009)

ich hätte es natürlich auch ausprobiert. aber nicht um alle bosse im hardmode zu legen, weil das ist dann schon ein bewusstes leechen von erfolgen und items. aber mit rumspielen - auf jeden fall.


----------



## Dregodis (4. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> um was geht es hier eigentlich ??
> 
> fury?
> martin?
> ...




Pingu-Priester & Pingu Gott
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 6.724

Also bei 6.724 Beiträgen würde ich mich schon vorstellen das man die Buffed Seite nicht nur im Forum erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(GM Item zuweisungsfehler)


----------



## Ragmo (4. Mai 2009)

hät n ticket geschrieben... aber in der wartezeit es mal in bt und sunwell ausprobiert (nie bis zum ende gesehn).
für die 80er raids fänd ichs langweilig, wenn man so ohne probleme an die besten items ingame kommen würde


----------



## Natsumee (4. Mai 2009)

Dregodis schrieb:


> Pingu-Priester & Pingu Gott
> Gruppe: Mitglieder
> Beiträge: 6.724
> 
> ...




das es sich um einen gm zuweisungsfehler handelt habe ich auch schon selber herausgefunden^^

ah ja da haben wirs ja mhm lol^^

also benutzt hätt ichs sicher jedoch weis ich nicht wo überall^^


----------



## hardrain86 (4. Mai 2009)

also die mehrheit hat ja angeklickt^^
wundert mich nicht jeder hätte mit sicherheit sowas geiles benutz,
nagut erstmal wären die meisten vom stuhl gefallen und hätten
es dann benutzt^^
aber naja gut ich sage mal so wenn ein gm sowas verschickt und 
rein zufällig landet es bei mir,würd ich sagen,GM´s pech gehabt^^,
naja alles in allem glaube ich es gibt mit sicherheit keinen der es 
wenigstens mal ausprobieren würde.

mfg Lyss


----------



## Draelia (4. Mai 2009)

Blizzard hat das Teil vershcickt, also sollte Blizzard auch davon ausgehen, dass es benutzt wird. Wo leben wir denn. Hätte jeder User ein Ticket schreiben sollen, als plötzlich ein goldbeschrifteter Eisbär im Postfach lag? 

Absolute Frechheit, die Account gesperrt zu halten. Das ist eine Hinrichtugn für alle, damit die User sich zurückhalten, aber mein Revolutionsgeist wächste darin massiv. 

Ich terrorisiere die GMs, wenn das durchgeht, jedesmals wenn ich nen Brief von denen krieg. Die sind unfähig genug, wenn meine Tickets erst zwei Tage später beantwortet werden. Im Dienstleistungsgeschäft des freien Marktes ist man damit aus dem Geschäft. aber das ist nem Monopolisten natürlich egal...


----------



## Tinkapela (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte es zu 100% sicherlich auch ausprobiert, aber sicher nicht in Ulduar oder zumindest so, dass es nicht sofort aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Kezman1 (4. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt: Ja Ich würds benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieso nicht so seh ich auch mal ne High-End-Ini^^

Gruss.....


----------



## Draelia (4. Mai 2009)

Wär natürlich auch ne Option ein Ticket zu schreiben und es dann mal zu testen. 

Dauert ja normalerweise bis sich mal einer der Halbgötter zeigt.


----------



## Darussios (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ein Ticket geschrieben und gesagt, dass man mir das Falsche Item gegeben hat.
Klar möchte ich mal Naxx alleine cleanen können mit so nem Item aber wenn der Preis ein Bann für meinen Acc ist, ist mir der Preis viel zu hoch.
Ergo hätte ich es nicht verwendet und es Blizz zurückgegeben, wobei ich mich Frage, wofür Blizz überhaupt sowas braucht.
Die werden ja wohl nicht mal Spaßeshalber in ne hero gehen in der Pause und alles mit so nem Item killen weil ich denke, dass die für sowas Commands haben.

Mfg


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Mai 2009)

ich haette es auch erst ausgibig getestet.. erst kleine inis, dann hoch arbeiten, ueberall rein wo mir der erfolg noch fehlt, bis am ende nach Ulduar xD 
dann haette ich auch ein ticket geschrieben *hust*


----------



## Hautbaer (4. Mai 2009)

Ja hätte es benutzt...
aber nach Benutzung hätte ich dennoch ein Ticket geschrieben um 
einen Bann zu vermeiden oder zu schlichten.
Der Vorteil durch dieses Item ist nur von kurzer Zeit genau wie der damit verbundene Spaß.
Auf jeden Fall wäre mein Screenshot-Ordner voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit " würde ein Ticket schreiben" gestimmt und meine es auch so.
Sicher ist die Versuchung sehr groß einmal gott zu spielen.
Aber die Angst vor einem Bann ist doch größer. Man weis nie wie Blizz reagiert.
Bei einem Spiel mit 11 Mio Spielern MÜSSEN die hart durchgreifen, weil sonst jeder Sonderrechte haben will.
Nebenbei denke ich das der GM mit sicherheit auch mächtig Ärger bekommen hat.
Damit wäre die Anarchie perfekt. Mal abgesehen das ich es nicht riskieren würde wegen 5 Minuten Gott alle Chars zu verlieren die ich Jahrelang gespielt habe.
Das ist die Sache dann doch nicht wert. 
Die Antworten sind glaube ich auch eine Frage des Alters.
Die jüngeren haben noch mehr spaß am Risiko, wärend die Älteren eher auf Sicherheit gehen.
Ist nur meine Meinung, das soll nicht heissen das die jüngeren schlechter sind als die Älteren, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Da die Jungs offensichtlich einen Fehler ausgenützt haben müssen sie jetzt mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Das der GM einen Fehler gemacht hat , das kann passieren. Jeder ist nur ein Mensch.
Aber das dieser Fehler ausgenutzt wurde ist nicht ok.
Der eine tat es aus versehen, die anderen mit purer Absicht.
Das sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen.


Gruß Ziege


----------



## Chuchulain (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe für Ja gestimmt. 
Wenn ich von einem GM so ein Teil bekomme hätte ich mal blöd drein geschaut.
Gedankengang: Meinen die das ernst oder ist das ein blöder Scherz?
Gut, Test an ner Mobgruppe. Funktioniert? Ach du Sch...
OK, die halten nichts aus ... und ich würd gern mein altes T6 vervollständigen. Also mal Sunnwell besucht ... 1 . Boss stirbt auch?
Dann ein Ticket an dem GM geschrieben.
Nach 24 Stunden ohne Rückmeldung noch ein Ticket geschrieben mit dem Hinweis, das ich es nun auch einsetzen werde.
Sunnwell gecleart.
Vllt. über T6 gefreut, aber wenn mir die GMs den Account dicht gemacht hätten wäre ich entsprechend .. ausfallend geworden.


----------

